

Greenspan: Tradeoffs of client-side rendering vs. server-side rendering - debergalis
http://www.quora.com/Web-Development/What-are-the-tradeoffs-of-client-side-rendering-vs-server-side-rendering/answer/David-Greenspan

======
rcsorensen
For anyone who wants to take the "Holy Grail" path, I've been a big fan of
Rendr. ( [https://github.com/airbnb/rendr](https://github.com/airbnb/rendr) ).

With a bit of self-discipline, all your views can be written out using string
concatenation on the server before being sent out to the client. This means no
worrying about full browser stacks, or DOM manipulation, or anything else
server-side.

Rendr helps with that step in addition to wrapping up model fetching and re-
hydration when they get sent out to the client.

Using something like Rendr keeps you in the full Backbone/node ecosystem
instead of the Meteor walled garden, letting you incrementally handle this
instead of making a strict architecture choice to Meteor.

